# online auctions



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever purchased a bird via Pigeons4sale? If you win the bird, what happens next? Does it give you all the sellers contact info, and at that point is it just between the buyer/seller?


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

There have been TONS of negative posts about Pigeons4sale and MBS on here. What you are waiting on is for "Mary" to send an email to the seller with payment verification. That should be a short process but the last two times I bought anything there, it took a week just to get the verification.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and read all of the posts regarding this auction site. There have been more than a few who have been ripped off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt - I wouldn't even touch that site with a 10 foot pole! They are some of the most crooked people when it comes to selling birds. I know quite a few guys who have had horrible experiences with buying birds from that site. I would not recommend it.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't put the the two together (mohave & pigeons4sale). I hope this goes ok since I'm the high bidder with 1.5 days left. Any chance of me coming out of this ok?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I didn't put the the two together (mohave & pigeons4sale). I hope this goes ok since I'm the high bidder with 1.5 days left. Any chance of me coming out of this ok?


I wouldn't send any money until you are positive the birds are available and ready to be shipped.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope someone out bids you bro. If not stay on top of things until you have the birds! I hope you're one of the few who have a positive experience with these guys.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Even if you win, don't pay. If they contact you about no payment, just state that you recently found out that fraud has been committed on this auction many times.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, another tipoff is if you notice, there is nowhere to contact them! Something smells awfully fishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

On a different note, on ipigeon, Ganus is auctioning several direct offspring of the Golden Mattens with a few different hens, the are a bit older, most are 03-05 hatches, but you don't get the chance for directs that often, and if he kept them this long they might just be worth a shot. That being said, I won't be bidding as I don't have that type of money to throw at a bird.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Matt Bell said:


> On a different note, on ipigeon, Ganus is auctioning several direct offspring of the Golden Mattens with a few different hens, the are a bit older, most are 03-05 hatches, but you don't get the chance for directs that often, and if he kept them this long they might just be worth a shot. That being said, I won't be bidding as I don't have that type of money to throw at a bird.


I sure wish I had that kind of money. I would love to have something off of golden mattens!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think if every serious flyer/breeder had the $$$ to spend on some great stock they would. I know I would...


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

CBSpigeons sometimes have older cocks for sale at what seems to be reasonable prices. You just have to check their website frequently to catch them when they are selling. I've been tempted a couple of times to buy one and probably will one of these days.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am eye balling some of his 2010 birds. Quite a selection, and I see about 15 have already been sold with the flash buy option.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Speaking of Golden Mattens, I just received an 08 double inbred Golden Mattens cock. Also, about a week ago I purchased an 09 double inbred ROCKET hen. I plan on crossing these two.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> On a different note, on ipigeon, Ganus is auctioning several direct offspring of the Golden Mattens with a few different hens, the are a bit older, most are 03-05 hatches, but you don't get the chance for directs that often, and if he kept them this long they might just be worth a shot. That being said, I won't be bidding as I don't have that type of money to throw at a bird.


I've been watching that auction. Pretty interesting to see what people are buying. He has flash-buys on everything and has sold about a third of his lot. 

I was cynical about some of those older birds (like the directs off Golden Mattens). If he kept them that long does that mean they are worthwhile? OR, has he kept them just long enough to know that they are not good producers and he's clearing out some duds? There is no real detailed descriptions with those birds - just pedigrees. Maybe he knows he doesn't need performance records on those birds in order to sell them so why do it. Babies or yearlings are another story - obviously untested.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know the answer to that, but I suspect that with the number of birds he keeps for breeders, then add the young racers to that, and out of those he keeps some for breeding, I would think that he has to rotate breeders out to make room for younger ones. Just my opinion. Also, being expert in marketing, he knows that his birds will bring a premium just due to the fact that they have a GFL band on their leg.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Now see, I went a different direction than you guys did. I figured with his breeding set up he would know by 2007 if a 2003 bird was a dud, he dang sure wouldn't keep it if it was no good for an extra 3 years. The first thing that popped into my head was he must have scored some superstar overseas and is trying to make room in his breeding loft for him once he is imported over...but thats just what I was thinking.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry If I led anyone astray about my breast cancer auction. It is in our Birds wanted for sale section not the bad site. Just a friendly pigeon talk charity thing. Stay away from Pigeons4sale. 
If you do buy birds off of auction sites use Ipigeon or the World of Wings racingpigeonauction site. The latter helps the world of wings.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> Now see, I went a different direction than you guys did. I figured with his breeding set up he would know by 2007 if a 2003 bird was a dud, he dang sure wouldn't keep it if it was no good for an extra 3 years. The first thing that popped into my head was he must have scored some superstar overseas and is trying to make room in his breeding loft for him once he is imported over...but thats just what I was thinking.


Yeah, you're probably right. I'm just a born cynic. He probably knows that the older they get then the less they'll be worth so he better sell them before they get too old for breeding. I don't think I'd blow that money without knowing something about their breeding record, though. But I guess there are plenty out there who will.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Buying*

I have bought on auction sites but never Pigeons. I have heard that Pay-pal guarantees you receive what you pay for when you use them for payment, I am not sure on that. If this was the case and you won the bid, I would ask for papers proving what you bought does indeed exist and they send you those (peds) band numbers or what not and pay-pal agrees, what the heck do you loose if you are careful? I would never send full payment to anybody for birds up front unless there name is known very well and as we know thanks to USPS you can also end up with one out of 5 birds in the box. Pay-pal guarantees and shipping insurance (with papers) is the only way to be safe these day's. 

I also thought you could make an online friend in the area where the bird is being sold and give him say 20$ to see and ship the bird for you, 20$ is cheap compared to I am out 100$ they riped me off. so many ways to avoid this, I just laugh (sorta) when I read about somebody getting taken for 50$ or more, I think that is why they make stick-on letters for peoples foreheads (S) 
SRY 4 this one STUPID. >Kevin


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess my ultimate question; does mbs own pigeons4sale or is he just a very crooked seller on the site? There has to be some reputable sellers, because Ive seen many of the same people selling birds on pigeons4sale as ipigeon etc.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

That's just it. You don't know if he is the only one or not. He could be using id's to make it seem like there are more sellers. Bottom line: stay away from the site!


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I guess my ultimate question; does mbs own pigeons4sale or is he just a very crooked seller on the site? There has to be some reputable sellers, because Ive seen many of the same people selling birds on pigeons4sale as ipigeon etc.


There are many reputable sellers on that site but the problem is that you must go through the site to complete the transaction. AND they do everything in their power to make sure you CAN NOT contact the seller.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

suepahfly said:


> There are many reputable sellers on that site but the problem is that you must go through the site to complete the transaction. AND they do everything in their power to make sure you CAN NOT contact the seller.


I agree, If there is not a relationship between buyer and seller, why make the purchase. I can see the big name guys not having time for the buyer, but that is the reason I do not buy form them. Communication is a must.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

well, 6hrs left in the auction and Im still the highest bidder. I have my fingers crossed that all goes well. I hope it does because it sure is a nice little hen.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> well, 6hrs left in the auction and Im still the highest bidder. I have my fingers crossed that all goes well. I hope it does because it sure is a nice little hen.


You could always just refuse to pay.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If he won I hope he has a PayPal account, then if they try to cheat him he can file a complaint with PayPal and maybe recover his money.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, besides PayPal, if you pay with a credit card, and they cheat you, you can dispute the charges, and have it reversed on your credit card balance.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Also, besides PayPal, if you pay with a credit card, and they cheat you, you can dispute the charges, and have it reversed on your credit card balance.


Better to do it with a credit card. PayPal is a subsidiary of eBay, Inc. Although the PayPal "buyer guarantee" is prominently displayed in eBay auctions, eBay knows which side of the bread its butter is on. They earn their money from their sellers. If they lose one buyer out of hundreds of millions, it is no big deal. Losing sellers effects their revenue.

As such, the PayPal guarantee is very much slanted in favor of the seller. Having been on both sides of PayPal payment disputes, I can tell you that I would much rather be the seller. Most people think that PayPal will reimburse them if they do not get what they paid for. In reality, all they are guaranteeing is that you will receive *what the buyer ships to you*. If you win an auction for twenty items on eBay, and the seller only sends you two, you lose. All the buyer has to do to close a dispute is show PayPal proof that they shipped something to the buyer, and that the buyer received it.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ptras said:


> Better to do it with a credit card. PayPal is a subsidiary of eBay, Inc. Although the PayPal "buyer guarantee" is prominently displayed in eBay auctions, eBay knows which side of the bread its butter is on. They earn their money from their sellers. If they lose one buyer out of hundreds of millions, it is no big deal. Losing sellers effects their revenue.
> 
> As such, the PayPal guarantee is very much slanted in favor of the seller. Having been on both sides of PayPal payment disputes, I can tell you that I would much rather be the seller. Most people think that PayPal will reimburse them if they do not get what they paid for. In reality, all they are guaranteeing is that you will receive *what the buyer ships to you*. If you win an auction for twenty items on eBay, and the seller only sends you two, you lose. All the buyer has to do to close a dispute is show PayPal proof that they shipped something to the buyer, and that the buyer received it.


I did pay with paypal. About an hour later I got a cc email saying that the payment had been received and to go ahead and ship the bird. An hour after that, I got an email from the seller letting me know the bird was being shipped today and should be here in the morning! I guess I got lucky this time. Thanks for all the warnings and advice!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's good news Matt! Let us know when you have the bird secure in your loft! And a picture would be nice too!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I did pay with paypal. About an hour later I got a cc email saying that the payment had been received and to go ahead and ship the bird. An hour after that, I got an email from the seller letting me know the bird was being shipped today and should be here in the morning! I guess I got lucky this time. Thanks for all the warnings and advice!


Well, the bird was supposed to be her Tues morning. She was lost, re-routed, lost again and re-routed again!!!!! I finaly got her this morning (Friday). The post office called at 9:05 am to tell me the bird had died. So I rushed to the p.o. opened the box..still alive and looking good! Not only did she look good, but she felt like she had only been in the box for an hour.

She is a beautiful bird to look at and in the hand.
View attachment 17485


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking bird. Glad she made it in good shape. That is a long time to be stuck in a box.

Ace


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there any good online auctions to buy from?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

nice looking pigeon!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Well, the bird was supposed to be her Tues morning. She was lost, re-routed, lost again and re-routed again!!!!! I finaly got her this morning (Friday). The post office called at 9:05 am to tell me the bird had died. So I rushed to the p.o. opened the box..still alive and looking good! Not only did she look good, but she felt like she had only been in the box for an hour.
> 
> She is a beautiful bird to look at and in the hand.
> View attachment 17485


cool! ... my swift only got re-routed once ... and look like they almost die of hunger


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I didn't put the the two together (mohave & pigeons4sale). I hope this goes ok since I'm the high bidder with 1.5 days left. Any chance of me coming out of this ok?


*NO but I hope that I am WRONG*GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

great looking bird you obtained and glad you didnt get ripped off like so many others on that site


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I frequent two online pigeon auctions, and have been very pleased with both. They are: (1) iPigeon auction, www.racingpigeonauction.com, & (2) www.pigeonauctions.com.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a nice looking bird and tough, too.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

They R Scammers, Stay Away From Them, They Will Take Ur Money And U Will Get Nothing In ReTUrn, U Have Being Warned


----------

